# How much ICE



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

:lol: how much ice is there on the Resivor lots of big open sloughs around here wondering if any parts near shore are open yet.good fishing
Bighunter :sniper:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The lake is has some open spots. I would not go out on it if you can actually find an area along shore to reach the ice. It should not be too long and the whole lake will be ice free.


----------



## yelowjackt (Jan 14, 2006)

Invector
which lake are you talking about I drove by the reservoir on Sun. and it looked all open to me unless there is some ice up norht still.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Was out last friday and the water was in the upper 40's in a few spots. But my boat died on me so no fishing...


----------

